# Coke (16 week cut)



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Stat.*

Its time to lose a substantial amount of weight before i can set anymore goals.

height 5.7, weight 210 lbs, BF% 30-35.

1 Rep max

Bench- 100 kg, Deads- 160 kg, Squats 150 kg, Mill Press 77.5 kg

*Goal*

Primary- Lose fat/weight. Target- 15% body fat, 172 lbs

Secondary- Strength. not bothered on beating any of my maxes, just wanting to progress over the 16 weeks.

*Starting June 26th*

Its about time i lose a sh it tonne of body fat! Starting back at the weights 26th of june. I Have not weight trained in just under a year. Ive trained on and off for the past 15 years. I am going to do a beginners program i like the look of called Ivysaurs 4-4-8. Ill be using my new garage gym, so no more daft a clock gym start times or putting up with the poser brigade! Ill be training weights mon, wed and fri. might add another session on a saturday later down the line. will eventually add some sort of cardio on tues and thurs.

im not one for photos BUt i might stick a start and end pick up if i can be assed, if not i wont.

*Diet*- im never going to be on stage so my diet will not be any fish and rice cakes crack! ill be flexible dieting. my calories will be worked out for the week not the day, starting at 16100 cals each week, this will be divided as 2000 cals 6 days a week and 4100 cals 1 day a week normally saturday tho subject to change. If i need to go party or whatever ill fast for a few days before or after, no matter what ill make sure the weekly numbers are always hit however that may look. macros will not be strict apart from protein at 150 grams every day, 2 litres of water every day. i will be taking supplement for my needs, fish oil, vit d, multi vit, whey pro, stuff with anti inflammatory properties. no gear or fat burners on this cut apart from my TRT dose of 100mg test e each week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 1 (Day 1) *

*Weight 14st 10lbs (206lbs)*

*Diet*

2024 cals. 199 gram pro.

seeded bread x 2, low fat mayo 1tbs, 4 slices honey roast ham, 1 packet of sunbites, grenade bar, chicken breast, beef casserole with dumplings tesco finest, 3 scoops of whey and 2 choc rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 1 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

starting off ridiculously light!

bench- 4x4 (30kg). Squat- 4x8 (30kg), Mill press- 4x8 (20kg), chin ups (failed, not one) so did WGPD- 4x8 (10kg)

first weight session since last July. feels good even though its way to easy. first test of my home gym and it feels good.

will be progressing weekly, 10kg on deads and squats, 5kg on bench and bbell rows, 2.5kg on mill press. If i get over 8 reps on my AMRAP set then i will double weight progression.

used my garmin forunner on activity settings to get a rough idea of my steps/cals burned. hit over 10000 steps and 2000 cals today. not that im basing anything from this.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

You'll be back in triple figures on these lifts in no time mate. I was quite surprised how quick mine came back in the first 8 weeks and I was out around 1.5-2 years albeit the odd flurry.

Looks like we have pretty similar goals so good luck to you mate, hope you smash them :thumbup1:


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 1 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2084 cals. 185 gram pro.

seeded bread x 2, kerry gold butter 1tbs, 3 slices honey roast ham, 1 packet of sunbites, grenade bar, chicken breast, co op mac and cheese, 3 scoops of whey and 2 choc rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 1 tin pepsi max and 3 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Rest day.

*General*

Long day at work, pulled an 18 hour shift so couldnt get on myfitness pal to see what my cals and protein where at, though i new i wouldnt be far off so happy with that. got around 14000 steps and 2500 cals on my forrunner.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

DemonNeutrino said:


> You'll be back in triple figures on these lifts in no time mate. I was quite surprised how quick mine came back in the first 8 weeks and I was out around 1.5-2 years albeit the odd flurry.
> 
> Looks like we have pretty similar goals so good luck to you mate, hope you smash them :thumbup1:


 cheers mate.

I weights should sharp go up mate though the fat/weight loss is ultimate goal!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Good luck with this mate, my stats were almost identical to yours when i got back into it last year


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

I was expecting a cocaine fuelled cut.

Can't lie I'm a little disappointed.

Good luck anyway mate, always hard after a long break!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 1 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

2053 cals. 196 gram pro.

seeded bread x 1, kerry gold butter 1tbs, 3 slices honey roast ham, 1 large poached egg, 1 packet of sunbites, grenade bar, chicken breast, tesco chicken korma and rice curry, 3 scoops of whey and 2 choc rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 1 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

starting off ridiculously light!

bench- 4x8 (20kg). Deads- 4x4 (40kg), Mill press- 4x4 (20kg), bbell rows 4x4 (30kg)

*General*

Another 4 hours overtime tonight but managed to get my training in before work.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Good luck with this mate, my stats were almost identical to yours when i got back into it last year


 Cheers mate, ill be happy with your progress for sure! you have smashed it!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

RRSUK said:


> I was expecting a cocaine fuelled cut.
> 
> Can't lie I'm a little disappointed.
> 
> Good luck anyway mate, always hard after a long break!


 haha there will most definitely be nights of coke but they are rare these days, maybe 3-4 times a year.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 1 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2091 cals. 191 gram pro.

seeded bread x 2, kerry gold butter 1tbs, 100 gram 30% fat free cheese, 1 packet of sunbites, grenade bar, chicken breast, co op beef lasagne, 3 scoops of whey and 2 choc rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 1 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Rest Day

*General*

nice normal shift at work today. got called up for jury service! luckily my criminal record, for the first time in my life has been a benefit and i have been taking off the list.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 1 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

1796 cals. 177 gram pro.

seeded bread x 2, kerry gold butter 1tbs, 50 gram 30% fat free cheese, grenade bar, tesco cottage pie, 4.5 scoops of whey. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

Over the week i have went over my cal allowance by 252 so today i have dropped 202 to make up for it. nice high calorie day tomorrow.

*Training*

Bench 3x4 (30kg) and 1xAMRAP (30kg) (21), Squat 3x4 (40kg) and 1xAMRAP (40kg) (12), Mill Press 4x8 (20kg), neg chin ups 4x4 (B) failed last set.

first week of training complete, will up all weights. bench and squat will be doubled as per routine.

*General*

Im on call from tonight so wont be having any alcohol or oot like that! going to crack on with house stuff over the wknd and a few dog walks, listening to the tunes!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 1 (Day 6) *

*Weight 14 st 5lbs (201 lbs) down 5lbs though this will be mostly water weight, next week will be more telling.*

*Diet*

high calorie day.

cals 4125. gram pro 224 gram.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on myitness pal, target is 4100 cals with 200 gram of protein.

*Training*

Rest or Extra training day, decided to have rest day with being on call.

*General*

Stripping walls today and shifting a cooker, watch the last of the blacklist series then maybe stick a film on. Nice pizza and some choc crisps and popcorn for the film. no call outs as of yet but that can change at anytime, ive set up next week training plan.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 1 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

1990 cals. 190 gram pro.

wholmeal bun, lurpack lighter butter 20g, 3 slices honey roast ham, 2 eggs, 1 packet of sunbites,2x grenade bar, chicken breast, tesco vegetable balti chilli, tesco mini naan 2 scoops of whey isolate and 2 choc rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 4 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Rest day.

*General*

Target cals for the week 16100

Actual cals 16163.

Target protein for the week 1400 grams

Actual protein 1362 grams

happy with that, another week of the same to see whats what. im having a party next saturday night so i will be manipulating my cals so i can enjoy a good sesh and hangover recovery day. all in a very good week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 2 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

1961 cals. 188 gram pro.

wholmeal bun, lurpack lighter butter 20g, 3 slices honey roast ham, 1 packet of sunbites, 1x grenade bar, chicken breast, blue dragon chciken chow mein, tesco 2 scoops of whey isolate, 2 choc rice cakes, 1 tin of light rice pudding. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 2 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench,4x8 (25kg), deads 4x8 (40kg), mill press 4x4 (22.5kg), bbell rows 4x4 (22.5kg)

another light session, boring but best stay the course.

*General*

Had a bad head all day, just glad it not turned into a migraine! my lass car is playing up, going to cost us nearly £900 quid to sort so thats a kick in the dick!

FUK ME!! that chow mein dish was disgusting! never buy that anyone!

so had to change things about as i binned that fuka quick!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 2 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

998 cals. 117 gram pro.

3 scoops of whey isolate, 400ml coco nut milk, tesco thin cut beef steak. tesco beef and bean chilli with rice, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

low calorie today to make calories available for the wknd. I will make protein up over the wknd also

*Training*

Rest

*General*

fasted all day from 2000 last night, dont mind it at all, always used fasting as a tool when cutting. normally miss breaky anyway.

couldnt resist! added 2 choc rice cakes to the total.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 2 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

2078 cals. 200 gram pro.

wholewheat bun, lurpack ligher 20 gram, 3 slices ham,lettuce, grenade bar, sunbites 1 pack, tesco beef and bean enchillada, 1 thin beef steak, 4 scoops of whey, 2 rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 2 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (40kg) Squat 4x8(40kg), Mill Press 4x8 (20kg), WGPD 4x8 (12.5kg).

another easy session.

*General*

looking forward to the weights going up!!! seems like a waste of time at the min ha.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 2 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

990 cals. 124 gram pro.

3 scoops of whey isolate, tesco lamp hotpot, grenade bar 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 2 tin sugar free energy drink.

low calorie today to make calories available for the wknd. I will make protein up over the wknd also

*Training*

Rest

*General*

overtime tonight so feeling a bit fuked now.

fasted all day from 2000 last night, dont mind it at all, always used fasting as a tool when cutting. normally miss breaky anyway.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 2 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

2094 cals. 169 gram pro.

2x double cheeseburgers mcdonalds, chicken breast, co op mac and cheese, 2 scoops of whey, 400 ml coco nut milk, 2 rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 2 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x8 (25kg) deads 4x3 1x amrap (40kg) (10), Mill Press 4x3 1x amrap (22.5kg) (12), bbell rows 4x8 (20kg).

another easy session. but at least the weight goes up next week.

*General*

another night of overtime. off for a nice long wknd now and party tomorrow night, nothing heavy as it is a family affair. though will be having a good sup and lots of nice food. have got all my cals worked out for the wknd so will still be within my target cals.

going to do an accessory work out tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 2 (Day 6) *

*Weight 14 st 2lbs (198 lbs) down 3lbs this week, 8lbs over all. *

*Diet*

high calorie day.

cals roughly 4000. gram pro 120 gram.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on my fitness pal.

*Training*

Rest or Extra day training. did an extra day, accessory work, calfs, traps, bis, tris, forearms and neck.

*General*

Having a party tonight, been out looking for new car today for my lass. will try and keep track of food and alcohol consumed best i can but i have 4100 cals and extra 2000 if i need them.

ok after counting up after last night im roughly around 3500-4000 cals (obviously i cant be certain but im happy with my estimate) so ill just take the top number. means i have 4100 cals for today which is good. protein was low as most cals are from prosecco.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 2 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

cals 3878. 169 gram pro.

*Training*

Rest day.

*General*

Target cals for the week 16100

Actual cals . 15999

Target protein for the week 1400 grams

Actual protein 1087 grams

Cals are below target and protein is very low this week but im ok with that considering what i planned to do this week, cals are most important number and thats just about spot on.

im on holiday from work tomorrow so will more than likely eat 4000 cals ish and make it up tuesday and thursday. got to enjoy ya days off work or there is no point working hard!

I have a good run of a few weeks without any social outings, so will not have to manipulate cals as much. unless i fancy it! haha


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 3 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

cals 3420. gram 220 pro.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (45kg), squats 4x8 (50kg), mill press 4x8 (22.5kg), wgpd 4x8 (15kg)

still light but least i can feel it now.

*General*

On holiday from work today so been out for a meal and watched a movie, got to enjoy ya sel when you on hols. so i have decided to have around 4000 cals and make it up over the week at work.

going to buy a crosstrainer next for my gym, been looking for a sturdy/commercial gym quality one for under £1000.

worked out at 3500 cals so need to make 1500 up this week, easy done, ill have 1500 cals tuesday and 1000 cals thursday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 3 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

1253 cals. 147 gram pro.

3 scoops of whey isolate, tesco healthy living thai green curry, 2 veg sausages, mini naan bread. grenade bar, 2 rice cakes 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 2 tin sugar free energy drink.

low calorie today to make up for yesterday over eating.

*Training*

Rest

*General*

Decided to hit 1250 cals for today and then ill do the same on thursday to make the week even. mate asked me to cover on call this wknd so have a wknd of nothing ahead, suppose it stops me having a drink at least.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 3 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

1995 cals. 181 gram pro.

wholemeal thin, 20 gram lurpak lighter, 50 gram ham, 30 gram cheese, 1 packet sunbites, 1 greanade bar, 3 scoops of whey with 400ml skim milk and 3 choc rice cakes. tesco cheese and tom pasta dish, qourn escalope, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 1 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (30kg). Deads- 4x4 (60kg), Mill press- 4x4 (27.5kg), bbell rows 4x4 (22.5kg)

*General*

back on track with diet so all good.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 3 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

1250 cals. 144 gram pro.

tesco beef and dumpling stew, 1 packet sunbites, 2 choc rice cakes, grenade bar, 3 scoop whey and 400ml milk. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 1 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

REST

*General*

Overtime tonight so feeling the pace and fasted for 24 hours.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 3 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

1985 cals. 166 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 g lurpack lighter, 30g ham, 30g cheese, grenade bar, sunbites x 2, 3 scoops of whey and 400ml skim milk, youngs fishermans pie, 2 choc rice cakes, graze flap jack punnet, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 3x4 (45kg) and 1xAMRAP (45kg) (12), Squat 3x4 (60kg) and 1xAMRAP (60kg) (10), Mill Press 4x8 (22.5kg), neg chin ups 4x4 (B) .

will up all weights. bench and squat will be doubled as per routine.

*General*

Im on call from tonight so wont be having any alcohol or oot like that.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 3 (Day 6) *

*Weight 198 lbs. No loss this week, 8 lbs overall. *

*Diet*

high calorie day.

cals 3069 . 198 gram pro gram.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on myitness pal, target is 4100 cals with 200 gram of protein.

*Training*

Rest or Extra training day. Extra training, did accessory work.

*General*

Ok so i havent lost any weight this week, maybe its because i ate more last wknd than i thought or im at maintenance calories for me now. either way it makes no odds as i dont know which, so i will just carry on the same this week and if i dont lose next week ill either cut calories or add cardio.

was called out this morning so tired now, s**t being on call though the money is good.

EDIT: decided to not eat all my 4100 cals today, just not feeling that hungry so will keep a 1000 for tomorrow.

EDIT 2: went and bought a crosstrainer, been wanting a one for my gym for a while now, so bit the bullet and got it! so will hit the cardio once i confirm the weight stall.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 3 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

cals 3075. 154 gram pro.

decided to lower protein target as im not hitting 200 and i dont need that much to be fair, so ill be aiming for between 150 and 180 grams per day.

*Training*

Rest day.

*General*

Target cals for the week 16100

Actual cals 16047.

Target protein for the week 1050 to 1260

Actual protein 1210 grams

*General*

another good week on the calories so happy with that. will be sticking to this again for the next week, if i dont move down in weight i will change things up either by cutting calories or adding cardio.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 4 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

2024 cals. 151 gram pro.

Sandwich thin, 20g lurpack, 50g lighter pilgrim cheese, 30g ham, sunbites x 1, grenade bar. tesco chicken tikka masalla, mini naan, 2 scoops whey isolate, 3 x choc rice cakes, graze garlic crunch, graze blueberry dip. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench,4x8 (35kg), deads 4x8 (50kg), mill press 4x4 (27.5kg), bbell rows 4x4 (30kg)

*General*

chiling watching the uFC, off call!! get up! cross trainer should be arriving on thursday so thats good. booked a night away fro me and my lass in october. happy days.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 4 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2042 cals. 152 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 gram lurpak, 50 gram light cheese, 30 gram ham, 2x grenade bar, sunbites, half cheese pizza, 2 x choc rice cakes, graze spiraha peas, graze summer berry flapjack, 2 scoops whey isolate, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Rest

*General*

Overtime tonight so feeling tired now.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 4 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

1995 cals. 152 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20g lurpack butter, 50g cheese, 30g ham, sunbites, grenade bar, youngs cod and cheese, 2 x rice cakes, 60 gram curiously cinnamon, 200ml skim milk, 2 scoops whey 300ml skim milk. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (55kg) Squat 4x8(60kg), Mill Press 4x8 (25kg), WGPD 4x8 (17.5kg).

*General*

Cross trainer is arriving tomorrow,


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 4 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2063 cals. 154 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20g lurpack butter, 50g cheese, 30g ham, sunbites, grenade bar, tesco mac and cheese, birds eye cod fillet, 25 gram peanut butter, 2 x rice cakes, 2 scoops whey 300ml skim milk. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Rest

*General*

Cross trainer has arrived, will set it up over the wknd. pulled a neck muscle last night in bed so been sore today, this happens every now and then, ill just put some ibuprofen cream on and it should be good to go tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 4 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

1986 cals. 156 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 50 gram light cheese, 30 gram ham, sunbites, grenade bar, weight watchers beef hotpot, , 2 rice cakes, 45 gram peanut butter clusters 200ml skim milk, 2 scoops whey isolate 300ml skim milk, 1 small pancake and 25g peanut butter. multi vit, vit d, 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 2 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x8 (35kg) deads 4x3 1x amrap (70kg) (8), Mill Press 4x3 1x amrap (27.5kg) (12), bbell rows 4x8 (25kg).

*General*

glad this week is over! seemed to drag! going to have a drink tomorrow night so looking forward to that.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 4 (Day 6) *

*Weight 195.8 lbs. 2 lbs loss this week, 10 lbs overall. *

*Diet*

high calorie day.

cals 4201 . 138 gram pro gram.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on myitness pal, target is 4100 cals with 200 gram of protein.

*Training*

Rest or Extra training day. Extra training, did accessory work.

*General*

Nice 2 lbs weight loss this week, happy with that though im still adding cardio, hopefully this will keep a steady loss for the next few weeks. ill be adding in 875 cals of cardio each week, not assed on how its split etc, could do the 875 cals in one sitting or 125 cals a day, as long as its done.

i already do a lot of walking with the dog so cardio is done daily for health benefits but i dont factor this in for the fat loss as ill be doing this hail rain or shine, fat, thin or fukin ripped to bits haha.

EDIT. Cross trainer built and ready for use (that took some time like! nearly 3 hours.

EDIT 2, went a bit over on the alcohol and sacrificed some protein. not assesd really, got to enjoy ya self. will make up the calories tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 4 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

cals 3727. 210 gram pro.

Well today isnt going well calorie wise, ive over eaten because im hungover, oh well s**t happens. i will be doing 500 cals cardio on xtrainer to take it down to 3200 cals and will drop cals by 600 on tues and thurs to make up for the rest, should even me out by end of week.

*Training*

LISS cardio 500 cals.

*General*

Target cals for the week 16100

Actual cals 17998......cardio burnt cals 500 so 17498

Target protein for the week 1050 to 1260

Actual protein 1113 grams

*General*

over ate on cals because of last nights drinking. will make it up this week.

lowering calorie target for the week to 15225. the 875 calorie deficit will come in the form of cardio over the week on xtrainer. more than likely 125 cals a day for now. this means food will stay the same. happy days.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 5 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

cals 1514. 142 gram pro.

graze snacks x 3, 2 scoops whey isolate 300ml skim milk, tesco chicken korma and mini naan. 2 x choc rice cakes. multi vit, vit d3, fish oil caps,

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (60kg), squats 4x8 (70kg), mill press 4x8 (27.5kg), wgpd 4x8 (20kg)

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

lowered calories by 500 today and did an extra 125 cals on xtrainer, should set me back on track. may do the same on thursday.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 5 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

cals 1982. 119 gram pro.

2 x white rolls, 70 gram light cheese, 60 gram ham. 40 gram lurpack lighter. 2 x slim bars, 2 x slim crisps, 1 x double cheese burger plain, 300ml milk.

will add s**t up later.

*Training*

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

double shift today so wont be updating cals until tomorrow.

18 hour shift! fukin rough. very tired.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

coke said:


> *Week 5 (Day 2) *
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> ...


 How much have you lost in 5 weeks? Diet seems very poor from a quick glance


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> How much have you lost in 5 weeks? Diet seems very poor from a quick glance


 Im happy with progress. 10lbs as of last saturday.

Im also happy with the diet right now. Not the best food choices but that makes no odds for my current goal.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

coke said:


> Im happy with progress. 10lbs as of last saturday.
> 
> Im also happy with the diet right now. Not the best food choices but that makes no odds for my current goal.


 As long as you're progressing, keep going mate

Looks like lots of 'picky' foods which don't appear to be so filling, but if it's working that's all that matters TBH - just ensure it's sustainable


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

CG88 said:


> As long as you're progressing, keep going mate
> 
> Looks like lots of 'picky' foods which don't appear to be so filling, but if it's working that's all that matters TBH - just ensure it's sustainable


 Thats it mate, its all about staying consistant with the overall numbers for this cut. Sure i could make better food choices and i will once im at my goal but for now im happy.

Im a big fan of fasting so i get to eat all me cals in a shorter window, this helps loads with feeling hungry.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Fair enough mate, it's great to see progress. Keep chipping away and the main thing as you know is consistency, I've wanted to quit several times the last 10 weeks but I know it's going to be worth it in the end.

Regarding your our food choices I just meant it seems your making it slightly more difficult for yourself by not choosing better foods that what leave you full for longer and also give you more energy but overall it's kcals in v kcals out. When I started I didn't care as long as I eat less and lost each week it's only the PST few weeks I've took a great deal of interest in different food choices to make my diet enjoyable, tasty and better for me incorporating more seeds, berries, healthy fats ect and focusing on sweet spud, brown rice and oats as my carb sources.

All the best


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Fair enough mate, it's great to see progress. Keep chipping away and the main thing as you know is consistency, I've wanted to quit several times the last 10 weeks but I know it's going to be worth it in the end.
> 
> Regarding your our food choices I just meant it seems your making it slightly more difficult for yourself by not *choosing better foods that what leave you full for longer *and also give you more energy but overall it's kcals in v kcals out. When I started I didn't care as long as I eat less and lost each week it's only the PST few weeks I've took a great deal of interest in different food choices to make my diet enjoyable, tasty and better for me incorporating more seeds, berries, healthy fats ect and focusing on sweet spud, brown rice and oats as my carb sources.
> 
> All the best


 This defo becomes more important the lower cals, im on 1750 atm so having to be clever with my food choices these days or im quickly out of calories and starving :lol:


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 5 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

1950 cals. 136 gram pro.

3 pancakes, 2 tbls honey, 4 streaky bacon. 165g low fat greek yog, 45g peanut clusters, 2 tbls honey, slim bar. 2 scoops whey isolate, healthy living green thai cury and rice, mini naan, 2 x choc rice cakes, multi vit, vit d 3, 2 litres water, 2 tine pepsi max.

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (50kg). Deads- 4x4 (80kg), Mill press- 4x4 (32.5kg), bbell rows 4x8 (32.5kg)

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

feeling tired from yesterdays long ass day but its thursday tomorrow so all good.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Fair enough mate, it's great to see progress. Keep chipping away and the main thing as you know is consistency, I've wanted to quit several times the last 10 weeks but I know it's going to be worth it in the end.
> 
> Regarding your our food choices I just meant it seems your making it slightly more difficult for yourself by not choosing better foods that what leave you full for longer and also give you more energy but overall it's kcals in v kcals out. When I started I didn't care as long as I eat less and lost each week it's only the PST few weeks I've took a great deal of interest in different food choices to make my diet enjoyable, tasty and better for me incorporating more seeds, berries, healthy fats ect and focusing on sweet spud, brown rice and oats as my carb sources.
> 
> All the best


 cheers mate. i you do get the odd day that you just want to eat and eat ha

i couldnt agree more on food choices mate, its something i will definitely be changing once im happy with my weight.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

CG88 said:


> This defo becomes more important the lower cals, im on 1750 atm so having to be clever with my food choices these days or im quickly out of calories and starving :lol:


 very true! im on 16100 cals a week, would be 2300 each day. so nice and high for now, ill not change until ive maxed out my will to do cardio.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 5 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2022 cals. 122 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 40g ham, 20g lurpak lighter, 2 graze punnets, 2 scoop whey isolate 300ml skim milk. youngs admiral pie, 2 choc rice cakes, 165 gram low fat greek yogurt, 2 tbls honey, 45 gram peanut buuter crunch. vit d, multi vit, 2 l water.

*Training*

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

need to up the protein!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 5 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

2015 cals. 130 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 g lurpack lighter, 40g light cheese,, sunbites x 1, 2 scoops of whey and 300ml skim milk, weight watchers cottage pie, 2 choc rice cakes, graze flap jack punnet, graze nut punnet, 110 g low fat greek yogurt, 2 tbls honey, 45g peanut butter crunch. multi vit, vit d. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 3x4 (60kg) and 1xAMRAP (60kg) (7), Squat 3x4 (80kg) and 1xAMRAP (80kg) (6), Mill Press 4x8 (30kg), neg chin ups 4x4 (+1.25) .

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

house work wknd a head, will be having a drink tomorrow night tho nothing heavy just a few tins.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 5 (Day 6) *

*Weight 194 lbs. 2 lbs down this week. 12 lbs overall.*

*Diet*

high calorie day.

cals 4088 . 196 gram pro.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on myfitness pal, target is 4100 cals with 200 gram of protein.

*Training*

Rest or Extra training day. Extra training, accessory work.

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

Happy with the continued weight loss, so will keep everything the same this week. this means i still have plenty of room for manoeuvre.

nice high calorie day ahead!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 5 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

cals 1987. 153 gram pro.

*Training*

LISS cardio 125 cals.

*General*

Target cals for the week 15225

Cardio burn cals 875

Actual cals eaten 15558. minus the 875 is 14683 ( ok so im down around 500 cals, will just leave it this week as i went over last week, normally i will add the calories closer to my target)

Target protein for the week 1050 to 1260

Actual protein 998 grams (way off on this! not acceptable so will be making more of an effort to get this sorted)

*General*

Good week weight loss and calorie consumption wise, bad week for protein. all lifts moving up nicely and feeling good on the cardio. more of the same next week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 6 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

2037 cals. 147 gram pro.

Sandwich thin, 20g lurpack, 30g lighter pilgrim cheese, 30g ham, sunbites x 1, grenade bar. tesco finest beef massaman, mini naan, 2 scoops whey isolate, 3 x choc rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and calcium supp. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench,4x8 (52.5kg), deads 4x8 (60kg), mill press 4x4 (40kg), bbell rows 4x4 (40kg)

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

got a night confirmed for some good old coke in the next couple of weeks. happy days.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 6 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2041 cals. 154 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 gram lurpak, 30 gram light cheese, 30 gram ham, 1x grenade bar, sunbites, mcdonalds double cheese burger, medium fries, 6 chicken nuggets, 1 x choc rice cakes, 2 scoops whey isolate 300ml skim milk, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and . 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

Overtime tonight, putting up todays food before eating. really fancy a mcdonalds so have factored that into my cals.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 6 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

1994 cals. 154 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20g lurpack butter, 30g cheese, 30g ham, sunbites, grenade bar, tesco finest cod and crab bake, 2 x rice cakes, 2 scoops whey 300ml skim milk, 3 x graze piunnets multi vit, vit d and 2 x fish oil caps. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (65kg) Squat 4x8(72.5kg), Mill Press 4x8 (32.5kg), WGPD 4x8 (25kg).

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

feeling tired today. weights starting to feel heavy for me, so will start moving up at smaller increments each week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 6 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2020 cals. 157 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20g lurpack butter, 40g light cheese, sunbites, grenade bar, tesco finest beef stroganof, 2 x rice cakes, 1 x graze punnet, 2 scoops whey 300ml skim milk. multi vit, vit d and 2 fish oil caps. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 6 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

2011 cals. 150 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 40 gram light cheese, sunbites, grenade bar, tesco finest cottage pie, 3 rice cakes, 45 gram peanut butter clusters, 165 gram low fat greek yogurt, 2 tbls honey, 2 scoops whey isolate 300ml skim milk. multi vit, vit d, 2 fish oil caps, 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x8 (52.5kg) deads 4x3 1x amrap (85kg) (6), Mill Press 4x3 1x amrap (40kg) (10), bbell rows 4x8 (32.5kg).

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

once i get to 100kg on deads and squats ill start using a belt and chalk. glad its the wknd again! nice drink tomorrow night


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 6 (Day 6) *

*Weight 192.4 lbs. 2 lbs down this week. 14 lbs overall.*

*Diet*

high calorie day.

cals 4448 . 188 gram pro.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on myfitness pal, target is 4100 cals with 200 gram of protein.

*Training*

Rest or Extra training day. Extra training, accessory work.

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

Losing weight and getting stronger, cant complain so things will stay the same again, exactly 3 st off my overall goal weight of 150lbs i.e 10st 10lbs. though the goal of this cut is 12st 6lbs i.e 174lbs, well on track with this goal and still have tons of options to keep progressing.

a few drinks tonight and nice high calorie day ahead.

EDIT. went over cals by 348, not to worry ill make this up via cardio tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 6 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

cals 1970. 150 gram pro.

*Training*

LISS cardio 500 cals. 125 cals normal and 375 cals making up last nights over eating.

*General*

Target cals for the week *15225*

Cardio burn cals 875 + 375 extra = 1250

Actual cals eaten 16521. minus the 1250 is *15271* ( just about bang on for the week, happy with that)

Target protein for the week *1050 to 1260*

Actual protein *1100* grams ( happy with this as well)

*General*

Good week all round! next week end im on long wknd from work, my brother is back so ill be having a good sesh on the saturday night in mine, few drinks and a nice bit of coke! get in

so i will be having to manipulate my calories to fit in with my guaranteed hangover/come down.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 7 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

2057 cals. 147 gram pro.

Sandwich thin, 20g lurpack, 30g lighter pilgrim cheese, sunbites x 1, grenade bar x 2. tesco finest meatball pasta, 1.5 scoops whey isolate, 150ml skim milk, 1 graze punnet. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench,4x4 (67.5kg), squat 4x8 (75kg), mill press 4x8 (35kg), WGPD 4x8 (30kg)

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 7 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2045 cals. 154 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 gram lurpak, 30 gram light cheese, 1x grenade bar, sunbites x 2, tesco finest beef brisket, 2 x choc rice cakes, 2 x graze punnets, 25 gram dark choc, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and . 2 litres of water, 3 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

pulled a muscle in my neck again, so lots of ibuprofen cream rubbed on.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 7 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

1949 cals. 160 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 gram lurpak, 30 gram light cheese, 2x grenade bar, sunbites, tesco finest lasagne al forno, 2 x choc rice cakes, 25 gram dark choc, 2 scoops whey isolate, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and . 2 litres of water, 3 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (55kg). Deads- 4x4 (90kg), Mill press- 4x4 (45kg), bbell rows 4x8 (37.5kg)

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

fukin neck is sore as fuk!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 7 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2076 cals. 153 gram pro.

2 waffles, 2 tbls honey, 4 slices streaky bacon, mcdonalds double cheeseburger, mcdonalds chicken nuggets, 4 x rice cakes, grenade bar and sunbites, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and . 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

getting this up before its done today as im working until daft o clock in the morning. neck still sore. eating on the fly today so have factored a mcdonalds into my day.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 7 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

2056 cals. 149 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 g lurpack lighter, 30g light cheese,, sunbites x 1, grenade bar, 2 scoops of whey and 300ml skim milk, tesco finest chicken korma and rice, plain mini naan, 2 choc rice cakes, graze punnet. multi vit, vit d. 2.5 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (67.5kg), Squat 4x4 (90kg), Mill Press 4x8 (37.5kg), neg chin ups 4x4 (+2.5kg) .

LISS cardio 125 cals

*General*

*ditching the AMRAP set now and just moving up by 2.5kg or 5kg weekly.*

neck still sore but have managed to train through it. nice session tomorrow night, looking forward to that. will manipulate calories over the wknd.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 7 (Day 6) *

*Weight 192 lbs. 0 lbs down this week. 14 lbs overall.*

*Diet*

high calorie day.

2188 cals . 111 gram pro.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on myfitness pal, target is 3000 cals with 150 gram of protein.

*Training*

Rest or Extra training day. Extra training, accessory work.

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

No weight loss this week, was expecting a bump sooner or later, strength up again so happy with that. i am upping the cals burned via cardio per week by 875 taking cardio cals to 1750 cals a week, 250 cals a day.

also today im having 3000 cals and tomorrow 3000 cals which evens this week out though im not counting alcohol cals tonight, monday im having a day off counting cals as im off work and want a nice relaxing chill day.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 7 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

cals . gram pro.

*Training*

Rest

*General*

Good session on saturday that led into sunday so that was a right off, calories eaten and drank unknown so no point in even attempting tally up. first blip since starting the diet. not assed as we only human and need to have some fun. tomorrow will also be a right off as im on holiday from work and ill be eating what i like.

ill be happy with 0-2lbs increase next saturday weigh in.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 8 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

no diet

*Training*

rest

*General*

on holiday from today, very tired ha. might try and get a workout in later, if not ill double up later in the week


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 8 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

havent counted today, appetite very low.

*Training*

rest

*General*

back at work, didnt sleep a wink last night!! weak and restless today, just picking at food! dont think ill be any were near calories. will be having an early night and back tracking tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 8 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

2001 cals. 161 gram pro.

Sandwich thin, 20g lurpack, 30g lighter pilgrim cheese, sunbites x 2, grenade bar x 2. tesco finest lancashire hotpot, 2 scoops whey isolate 300ml skim milk, 2 x choc rice cakes 40 gram cereal 125 ml skim milk. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench,4x8 (57.5kg), deads 4x8 (65kg), mill press 4x4 (47.5kg), bbell rows 4x4 (45kg)

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

back on track today, first one is always hard after a bender. anyway time to move forward, have a few nights out planned with the girlfriend and family which will be drink only and reasonable bed time, no more planned binges so all good.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 8 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2004 cals. 159 gram pro.

Sandwich thin, 20g lurpack, 30g lighter pilgrim cheese, sunbites x 2, grenade bar x 2. tesco finest shepherds pie, 2 scoops whey isolate 300ml skim milk, 2 x choc rice cakes 40 gram cereal 125 ml skim milk. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

on call this wknd so no alcohol, neck still sore.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 8 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

2095 cals. 152 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 40 gram light cheese, sunbites, grenade bar x 2, 3 rice cakes, 2 eggs , sandwich thin, 40 gram lurpak lighter, 4 graze punnets, 2 scoops whey isolate 300ml skim milk. multi vit, vit d, 2 fish oil caps, 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (70kg) squats 4x8 (77.5kg), Mill Press 4x8 (37.5kg), WGPD 4x8 (32.5kg).

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

Tough workout today, high rep work feeling hard.

from next week i will be adding some abb work into my workouts.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 8 (Day 6) *

*Weight 192 lbs. 0 lbs down this week. 14 lbs overall.*

*Diet*

high calorie day.

cals 4197 . 209 gram pro.

Ill complete cals and protein later once food is all on myfitness pal, target is 4100 cals with 150 gram of protein.

*Training*

missed mondays workout so will be doing it today.

Bench 4x8 (57.5kg) deads 4x4 (95kg), Mill Press 4x4 (47.5kg), bbell rows 4x8 (40kg).

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

No weight loss or gain this week which is a good thing!! after last weeks bender and over eating, very happy. will continue the same for another week. also a little stronger all good!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 8 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

cals 2609 . 153 gram pro.

ah went over cals on a slice of cheese cake!!! damn cheese cake!

not to worry going to smash 250 extra cals today and another 250 extra tomorrow with cardio.

*Training*

LISS cardio 250 cals plus 250 extra cals

*General*

no point in tallying up as monday and tuesday were a right off.

ok im half way through my cut now, down 14 lbs, should of been 16 lbs so only 2 lbs out. not bad overall.

decided to add some abb work in at the end of every session and also make saturday (4th training day) a calisthenics workout. i was thinking about changing up my routine but decided to stick with this routine for the full 16 weeks.

Going to purchase more equipment for my gym , dont know what yet.

EDIT. Also now im in the swing of calorie counting im going to start making a couple of meals per week instead of having a ready meals every day.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 9 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

2025 cals. 116 gram pro.

Sandwich thin, 20g lurpack, 30g lighter pilgrim cheese, sunbites x 2, grenade bar x 2. tesco finest meatball pasta,150 ml milk, 60 gram cereal,. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench,4x4 (71kg), squat 4x8 (80kg), mill press 4x8 (40kg), WGPD 4x8 (40kg)

LISS cardio 250 cals

General

got called out half way through workout, had to leave. will complete tomorrow, feeling the pace just had to drive for 2 hours, 10 min job and drive back 2 hours! thats why protein is low, cos i fuked off my shake for some cereal.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

s**t happens man and you are doing the good work days in and out so no big deal if one day is f**ked up a bit, good luck and keep it up


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Uryens said:


> s**t happens man and you are doing the good work days in and out so no big deal if one day is f**ked up a bit, good luck and keep it up


 Nice one. cheers mate


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 9 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2007 cals. 152 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 30 gram light cheese, 1x grenade bar, sunbites x 1, fish and chips, 4 x choc rice cakes, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, cereal and 150 ml skim milk, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and . 2 litres of water, 3 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 250 cals plus an extra 250 cals to make up from the wknd.

*General*

got up early to complete yesterdays workout. nice free hair cut today.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 9 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

2021 cals. 160 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 30 gram light cheese, 1x grenade bar, sunbites, tesco finest lamb tagine, 3 x choc rice cakes, cereal and 150 ml skim milk, 4 pieces of smarties white chocolate, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and . 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (58.5kg). Deads- 4x4 (100kg), Mill press- 4x4 (50kg), bbell rows 4x8 (42.5kg)

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

feeling tired tonight.

had a couple comments at work saying im looking well, haha this must mean i was looking bad before! hahahaha


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 9 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2112 cals. 123 gram pro.

bits and bobs today, made up with pro powder.

*Training*

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

very tired today! didnt sleep well and had a shite day at work. just one of those days!

got to be up for work very early tomorrow so along day ahead.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 9 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

1998 cals. 153 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 30g light cheese,, sunbites x 1, grenade bar x 2, 2 scoops of whey and 300ml skim milk, bagel and butter, plain mini naan, graze punnet x 3. multi vit, vit d. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (71kg), Squat 4x4 (95kg), Mill Press 4x8 (40kg), WGPD 4x4 (40kg) .

LISS cardio 250 cals

*General*

glad this week is over! off call, out tomorrow night then back to mine for a good drink. will keep cals on track some how.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 9 (Day 6) *

*Weight 191 lbs. 1 lbs down this week. 15 lbs overall.*

*Diet*

will try and keep a tab on things but not stressing over it as im having a fun wknd.

*Training*

press ups, sit ups, burpees, hang leg raise, skipping and accessory work

LISS cardio 375 cals

done another 500 cals LISS cardio.

*General*

1 lb down this week and strength up again, so cant complain really BUT i am complaining as i want 2 lbs each week. so ill be upping the cardio cals from 250 to 375 each day.

as said im not going to be very strict this wknd. Just bought some new scales, had my old ones for nearly 10 years. just tesco cheap ones. might start to weigh myself each day as well.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 9 (Day 7)*

well that went south quick! ended up on a bender. so ruined all the good work with drugs, alcohol and music!

*Week 10 ( Day 1)*

carried on another day!

*Week 10 (Day 2)*

boom back to reality! rough as sand paper! feeling sorry for myself

*Week 10 (Day 3)*

still in a world of hurt, to old to recover ha

*Week 10 (Day 4)*

managed to get the diet back on track today,

cals 2031, pro 144 grams

no cardio or training though, will add in cardio tomorrow and training on saturday.

been a rough week, getting over the bender and nursing a pulled calf muscle.

weight this morning was *195.8lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 10 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

1911 cals. 161 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 30g light cheese,, sunbites x 1, grenade bar x 1, 2 scoops of whey and 300 ml skim milk, tesco finest cottage pie, graze punnet x 1 125 ml skim milk, 60 gram cereal. multi vit, vit d. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

back on track so happy with that. daily weighing from now on in.

weight this morning *192.8lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 10 (Day 6) *

*Diet*

High Calorie day. 4100 cals

cals 4100 pro 180 gram (roughly)

*Training*

will hit the gym today for a full body session.

bench, squats, mill pres and wgpd. different rep variation than normal.

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

weight this morning *192.4 lbs*. Very happy with this, only 1.4 lbs gained after a disastrous week of diet and training.

few lagers and some junk food tonight.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 10 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

2054 cals. 167 gram pro.

4 streaky bacon rashers, sandwich thin 20 gram lurpack lighter,sandwich thin, 20 gram lurpack lighter, 30g light cheese, sunbites x 1, grenade bar x 1, 2 scoops of whey and 300 ml skim milk, gammon, egg and chipps, 4 x rice cakes. multi vit, vit d, fish oil, 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

weight up from high calorie day, so no worries there, should be back down tomorrow.

weight this morning *195.4 lbs. *


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 11 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

2024 cals. 155 gram pro.

Sandwich thin, 20g lurpack, 30g lighter pilgrim cheese, sunbites x 1, grenade bar x 2. lynda macarthy mozzarella burger white roll and chips, 2 scoops whey isolate, 2 x choc rice cakes. 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and 6 BCAA. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench,4x8 (60kg), deads 4x8 (70kg), mill press 4x4 (51kg), bbell rows 4x4 (50kg)

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

only had 2 hours kip last night and had to be up at 0430 for a 12 hour shift. anyway feeling ok now.

weight this morning *194.4 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 11 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2011 cals. 145 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20 gram lurpack lighter, 30g light cheese, sunbites x 2, grenade bar x 2, 2 scoops of whey and 300 ml skim milk, veg lasagna and chips, 3 x rice cakes. multi vit, vit d, fish oil, BCAA. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

weight dropping as it should

weight this morning *193.8 lbs. *


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 11 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

2049 cals. 159 gram pro.

sandwich thin x 2, 30 gram light cheese x 2, 40 gram lurpack lighter, 1x grenade bar, sunbites x 3, mcdonalds double cheese burger and 6 chicken nuggets, 2 x choc rice cakes, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d, BCAA . 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

bench- 4x4 (72..5kg). squats- 4x8 (82.5kg), Mill press- 4x8 (41kg), WGPD 4x8 (30kg)

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

Long 13 hour shift at work then to hit the gym was tough, tired now!

weight this morning *193.6 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 11 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2078 cals. 143 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 30g light cheese,, sunbites x 1, grenade bar x 1, 2 scoops of whey and 300 ml skim milk, tesco meat free nuggets, chips, whit roll 20 gram lurpack lighter 2 x rice cakes. graze punnet, multi vit, vit d. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

nice long wknd ahead, off friday and monday, busy wknd of birthday celebrations, grans, auntys and my own. so not going to worry on cals, will still be training and cardio, also limiting the amount of alcohol. not the best circumstances for cutting with holidays, birthdays and weddings all through September, as a said right at the start i aint getting on no stage so not assed if i fall behind on my goal, just take me a few extra weeks to hit 174 lbs.

ill also be adding in extra cardio over the 4 days just to help out.

weight this morning *193.2 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 11 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

been out for dinner today as im off work, went for a Tapas, very tasty, had fudge cake for desert. not counting cals over this wknd.

*Training*

Bench 4x8 (60kg) deads 4x4 (102.5kg), Mill Press 4x4 (51kg), bbell rows 4x8 (40kg).

LISS cardio 1000 cals. hopefully help keep the over spill at bay.

*General*

enjoying my day off!!!

weight this morning *192 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 11 (Day 6) *

*Diet*

no counting today. out this afternoon/evening for a birthday party. 1 of 3 birthdays this wknd.

*Training*

LISS cardio 1000 cals. hopefully help keep the over spill at bay.

*General*

been out on extra long dog walk this morning, will be having a drink tonight.

weight this morning *193.6 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 11 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

no counting today. out for dinner today for birthday 2/3

*Training*

LISS cardio 500 cals

*General*

Nice drink last night but in bed for 2300 so nothing heavy, no class As! so that was good.

went on another extra long walk with the dog.

another day of not counting cals and maybe no cardio either as sunday is always rest day......might do 500 cals later, see how i feel.

weight this morning *196.6 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 12 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

no counting today. out all day, food, pics, food, drink, birthday 3/3.

*Training*

REST

*General*

my bday so not doing anything but eat and drink. back on track tomorrow.

weight this morning *196.6 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 12 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2083 cals. 164 gram pro.

sandwich thin , 30 gram light cheese , 20 gram lurpack lighter, 1x grenade bar, sunbites x 1, mcdonalds double cheese burger and 3 chicken selects, 2 x choc rice cakes, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, 150 ml milk, honey x 2 tbls, 50 gram oats, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d . 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

13 hour surprise shift at work! dont like getting overtime dropped without notice but never mind eh!

weight this morning *198.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 12 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

2058 cals. 153 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 20g lurpack butter, 30g cheese, sunbites x 2, grenade bar x 2, tesco veg lasagne, veg beetroot bites, 4 x rice cakes, 2 scoops whey 300ml skim milk, multi vit, vit d and 2 x fish oil caps. 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 0 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

Bench 4x4 (73.5kg) Squat 4x8 (83.5kg), Mill Press 4x8 (42.5kg), WGPD 4x8 (32.5kg).

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

feeling tired today. glad i got that work out in. weights feeling heavy now, may start failing some reps soon, though only 4 weeks left of this routine so not to bad.

weight this morning *196.0 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 12 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2008 cals. 148 gram pro.

sandwich thin , 30 gram light cheese , 20 gram lurpack lighter, 2x grenade bar, sunbites x 1, fish and chips, 2 x choc rice cakes, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, 150 ml milk, graze punnet, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d . 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

13 hour shift at work! more overtime.

weight this morning *194.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 12 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

2048 cals. 148 gram pro.

sandwich thin, 30 gram light cheese, 2x grenade bar, sunbites x 1, walkers baked x 1,4 x graze punnet, 2 x choc rice cakes, 2 scoops whey isolate 300 ml skim milk, 2 fish oil caps. multi vit, vit d and . 2 litres of water, 2 tin pepsi max and 1 tin sugar free energy drink.

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (61kg). Deads- 4x4 (103.5kg), Mill press- 4x4 (52.5kg), bbell rows 4x8 (42.5kg)

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

glad its the wknd!

weight this morning *194.0 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 12 (Day 6) *

*Diet*

high calorie day.

*Training*

LISS cardio 500 cals

*General*

not counting cals today. will be having a few drinks tonight tho nothing heavy.

went on extra long walk with the dog this morning.

weight this morning *194.0 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 12 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

2182 cals. 142 gram pro.

*Training*

bench- 4x4 (73.5kg). Squat- 4x4 (97.5kg), Mill press- 4x8 (42.5kg), WGPD 4x4 (41kg)

LISS cardio 500 cals

did another 550 cal LISS cardio on xtrainer. couldnt stop eating the steak fajita!!!

*General*

Caught up with this weeks workouts now, be a tough one tomorrow being a back to back session.

weight this morning *195.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 13 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

2000 cals. 154 gram pro.

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (62.5kg). Deads- 4x8 (72.5kg), Mill press- 4x4 (53.5kg), bbell rows 4x4 (52.5kg)

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

Really hard to get motivated today as tired and sore from yesterdays workout, done now so thats that!

weight this morning *195.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 13 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

2065 cals. 130 gram pro.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

Going to add an extra 2 weeks to this cut before i have my late summer holiday. got a busy wknd a head of weddings and bdays but after that ill have 5 weeks solid of nothing!! ill be happy with 186 lbs the way things are going right now ha!

weight this morning *194.6 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 13 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

2069 cals. 148 gram pro.

*Training*

bench- 4x4 (75kg). Squat- 4x8 (85kg), Mill press- 4x8 (43.5kg), WGPD 4x8 (35kg)

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

weight this morning *193.6 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 13 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

2037 cals. 169 gram pro.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

weight this morning *193.2 lbs*

Big wknd a head!! off work until tuesday and lots going on, no counting cals!!.....will keep up the training and cardio.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 13 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

not counting cals

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (62.5kg). Deads- 4x4 (105kg), Mill press- 4x4 (53.5kg), bbell rows 4x8 (42.5kg)

LISS cardio 500 cals

*General*

first day of holiday and at wedding, wont be getting drunk and will be home early enough but will be eating whatever. little bit extra cardio done to.

weight this morning *192.4 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 13 (Day 6) *

*Diet*

not counting cals

*Training*

LISS cardio 500 cals

*General*

weight this morning *194.2 lbs*

relaxing tonight with takeaway and few tins, been on extra long dog walk this morning also. wedding was good, didnt drink and didnt eat as much as expected so all good.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 13 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

not counting cals

*Training*

REST

*General*

weight this morning *196.2 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 14 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

not counting cals

*Training*

bench- 4x4 (76kg). Squats- 4x8 (86kg), Mill press- 4x8 (45kg), WGPD 4x8 (37.5kg)

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

last day of long wknd holiday, out for a nice meal then chill out tonight with a movie and a drink. back on track tomorrow and i have 5 solid weeks without any social outings (thank fuk!!) its been a pain and ive just been treading water really with having lots to do every other wknd this past 6 weeks.

hopefully break the 190 lbs barrier and get to 186 lbs by the end.

weight this morning *197.2 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 14 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

Cals 2033. Pro 147 g

*Training*

REST

*General*

Double shift today at work so no cardio. back on track with diet.

weight this morning *198.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 14 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

Cals 1928. Pro 155 gram

*Training*

bench- 4x8 (63.5kg). Deads- 4x4 (107.5kg), Mill press- 4x4 (55kg), bbell rows 4x8 (47.5kg)

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

tired from yesterdays double shift, got workout done and diet stuck to so thats what counts.

weight this morning *195.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 14 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

Cals 2075. Pro 125 g

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

extra work tonight for me gran. so another late one.

weight this morning *194.0 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 14 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

Cals 1980. Pro 140 g

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

bench- 4x4 (76kg). Squats- 4x4 (100kg), Mill press- 4x8 (45kg), WGPD 4x4 (42.5kg)

*General*

long week for a short week haha. glad its the weekend.

weight this morning *193.2 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 14 (Day 6) *

*Diet*

no counting cals today.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

extra long walk with dog this morning, got engaged, went out for meal, good few drinks.

weight this morning *192.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 14 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

Cals 1996. Pro 133 gram

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

just plodding along, fixed washing machine, lay on couch, boring day. one of those shite days. another 4 weeks of this cut then im having a week off before starting Greyskull LP training routine. aiming for more fat loss and strength, starting to feel tired from my current routine as the high rep deads and squats plus the every workout bench and mill press is rough.

weight this morning *196.2 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 15 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

Cals 2060. Pro 127 g

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

bench- 4x8 (65kg). Deads- 4x8 (75kg), Mill press- 4x4 (56 kg), WGPD 4x4 (45 kg)

*General*

feeling tired right now! just feel fuked all the time. glad i got the workout in. looking forward to a change of pace with the new routine in a few weeks.

weight this morning *194.8 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 15 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

Cals 2119. Pro 131 gram

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

*General*

tired again!! work is rough at the min. will be doing overtime tomorrow and then on call from friday.

weight this morning *193.0 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 15 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

Cals 1995. Pro 144 g

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

bench- 4x4 (77.5kg). squats- 4x8 (87.5kg), Mill press- 4x8 (47.5 kg), bbell rows 4x8 (50 kg)

*General*

long shift at work today.

weight this morning *193.0 lbs*


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 15 (Day 4) *

*Diet*

fuk knows!!

*Training*

REST

Feeling like shite today, did an 18 hour shift yesterday getting home at 0500 this morning then back at work for 1300, lost the will to count cals! training is a slog at the min with feeling drained/tired all the time. going to change the training up for next week! need to keep the motivation up! will be having an early night, get back tracking tomorrow. also going to eat more nutritious foods.

weight this morning *??????*


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

coke said:


> *Week 15 (Day 4) *
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> ...


 Keep going mate youve done well so far, i started my cut around the same time as you and we all have bad day. The new training regime will help motivate you once again and the pounds will keep dropping. Good luck


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

c4nsy said:


> Keep going mate youve done well so far, i started my cut around the same time as you and we all have bad day. The new training regime will help motivate you once again and the pounds will keep dropping. Good luck


 cheers mate. just one of those days ha.

I a change of routine will do the trick. been at this 15 weeks now, im not known for my attention span.

been looking in on your log to, def see improvements so keep it up also.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 15 (Day 5) *

*Diet*

fuk knows!!

*Training*

REST

another sad act day ha! no motivation, feeling tired.

*Week 15 (Day 6)*

*Diet*

not counting

*Training*

chest and arms. went up to 90 kg for 1 rep on bench press, then lots of reps and sets of various weights.... bis hit bbell curls then cable hammer curls. then did some forarm bbell curls.

LISS cardio, 375 cals

*General*

decided to change up pace for the next few weeks, going to hit more of bro split until i start the Grey Skull program begin of November. had enough of the full body workouts 3 x a week for now. diet is not on point the past few days either, ill rain this back in from Monday until my holiday end of October.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 15 (Day 7) *

*Diet*

no counting

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

Back and Trieps. Bbell row, cgbp, cable v pull downs, cable tris.

*General*

watched UFC, gym, extra long dog walk. visit family.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 16 (Day 1) *

*Diet*

no counting. not bad food just lots of it.

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals

Squats and lunges. worked up to 125 kg 1RM , way off my previous best. plenty of time to beat that tho.

*General*

tired today, bought some bcaas, cit malate, beta aline, creatine, waxy maize, fish oil, vit d and k, zma and whey. never had a pre and post workout before, so will be starting this soon.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 16 (Day 2) *

*Diet*

shite!!!!

*Training*

REST

*General*

double shift at work. fuked!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Week 16 (Day 3) *

*Diet*

better than yesterday! ha

*Training*

LISS cardio 375 cals.

shoulders. worked up to 1rm of 70kg. then rep work.

*General*

tired as fuk!! started to take my pre and post work out. cit malate, beta aline, creatine, bcass fpr pre and add whey isolate for post. got some funny old tingles off either cit malate or beta aline.

havent weighed myself in a while, will not be good.

pretty much sacked the cut off as i can not get my diet back on track!! never mind will just start again after hols, when i start greyskull.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

LOG COMPLETE.

thats 16 weeks up. Starting weight 210 lbs, goal was 174 lbs. actual end weight 191 lbs.

not close to what i wanted at the start, still happy though, more so that i know what works and what not to do. i had way to many social events during the cut, if i had a full clean run i would of easily hit my target.

having a few weeks off before starting the Greyyskull lp.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

coke said:


> LOG COMPLETE.
> 
> thats 16 weeks up. Starting weight 210 lbs, goal was 174 lbs. actual end weight 191 lbs.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate thats still a good loss, shame you didnt hit your target but like you said youve learnt from this. Why you having so long off? You starting a new journal?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

c4nsy said:


> Well done mate thats still a good loss, shame you didnt hit your target but like you said youve learnt from this. Why you having so long off? You starting a new journal?


 cheers mate, though i dont class this as a success at all, def more of a failure.

yes mate, will be starting a new log in few weeks.

im still going to be training the next 3 weeks just not with any structure or counting of cals, off work for a full week as well so going to be enjoying it.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

coke said:


> cheers mate, though i dont class this as a success at all, def more of a failure.
> 
> yes mate, will be starting a new log in few weeks.
> 
> im still going to be training the next 3 weeks just not with any structure or counting of cals, off work for a full week as well so going to be enjoying it.


 Are you going to be in a gaining phase when you start greyskull or still in deflict?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

c4nsy said:


> Are you going to be in a gaining phase when you start greyskull or still in deflict?


 deficit until i reach my weight goal, no point in even attempting a bulk/gaining phase until im happy with my body fat and look. even then im not going into a bulk as i have a few goals that require me to be very fit more so than getting big.


----------

